# Newspaper Misprint



## muller (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to move to Belmullet!!


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2009)

That decides it! - I'm off to Ireland!!!!   

...great find mate!


----------



## Crunch (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice!

My favourite was when Ian Thorpe announced his first retirement from Swimming.. the paper here read "Thorpe tosses in towel".

I think the journo's were just looking to use Ian Thorpe and Tosser in the same sentence, but figured if he's retiring it might have been their last chance!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2009)

..Like a headstone I saw in a book once with the epitaph '"In memory of (...) who was drowned in the river of Leith, by a few affectionate friends" ...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2009)

Just come see the secretary to get your prize, A4K! Unless Lucky beat ya there...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2009)

So thats what the Massive Summer sales is at the Celtic Bathrooms!


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2009)

That is just so bad guys...! (anyone seen Lucky ?)


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 8, 2009)

I was really enjoying this thread...Til the secretary pic.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2009)

That will give you nightmares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2009)

I was excited up until the secretary pic. I think I'll stay in SC.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2009)

Man, here I was thiking Ireland was where I need to be...

And then the secretary pic pops up...


----------



## Crunch (Jul 9, 2009)

So I found the Ian thorpe one...






And some more gold in the process...

"A poll conducted by The Sun concerning the merits of two football goalkeepers (David Seamen ?? Flowers) gave rise to the headline “9 out of 10 women prefer Flower’s to Seamen”. "


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2009)




----------

